# Sean's Infinite Bulk Log



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thought I might aswell start a log to keep myself on track . Currently lifting for about 6-7 months and am relatively quite lean( and small :lol: ) so will be bulking for the current future.

Running a modified PHAT and 5/3/1 program and eating around 3200-3400 calories a day


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did power upper last night and was my first time taking beta alanine so my face was considerably blown off :lol:

Bench 5/3/1 . Decline DB press - 27.5kg x 10(1) 25kg x 12(2). Rows- 60x5(3) Shoulder press - 20kg x 10(3) . Bicep Curls DB- 12.5kg x 3 (20) . Bicep curls Ez bar 20kg x 10 (3). Triceps extensions strict form - 22.5kg x 12(4) . Dips - 3x10


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tonight was lower power and i got a fair bit of volume in.

Started of with 5/3/1 high bar squats working up to 102.5kg x 6 . Sumo deads at 100kgx5(3). Platz style machine hack squats - 100kgx10(3) . DB Romanian deads 27.5kgx12(3). Lying leg curls - 30kg x 10(3) . Standing calf raises and then Finished the session off with paused front squats super set with back squats - FS- 60kgx10(2)/ BS - 70kg x 8(3).

Legs are absolutely fried to say the least.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Good lifts

What's your stats


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Good lifts
> 
> What's your stats


 18, Just under 6,0

Been trainng for around 7 months


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Good stuff mate - the lifts in particular.

Will follow along


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Good stuff mate - the lifts in particular.
> 
> Will follow along


 Cheers mate


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Was feeling well tonight so instead of taking a rest day did a lighter arms day.

CGBP - 50kgsx8(4), EZ bar curls - 25x12(4), OH triceps cable extensions- 17.5kgx10(3)SS with rope cable curls - 20ks x10(3). Lat raises- 8kgx16(4). Dips - 3x10

Might just forget about days like these if it starts to impact set training days but will see what happens


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Back and shoulders tonight , hurt my back trying to put a deadlift down to slow a few months ago and have finally recovered. And from the last few weeks started incorporating the movements back in. So it's a major weak point as of now. (Think I'm one of the few people at my gym who squat more than they deadlift :thumb )

DB shoulder Press - 20kg x 12/10/8. Rack pulls- 100kg x5 (5). Cable row - 55kg x 8(4). Cable Lat pull down - 55 x 10(3) . Lat raises 7.5kgx16(5) . Rear felt flys machine - 25x12(4) . Shrugs - 27.5 x 16 (3)

Mire of the day goes to Von Mogers arm workout video , guy is funny as anything and keeps improving


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably hardest session to date , went in feeling ill as anything and even half of my usual working weight on the bar felt horrible. Was surprised to still add on another 2.5 kg from last session for squats. My old 1 rep Pr from a couple of weeks is now working weight 

Squats - 105kg x 5(5) . Hack squats ( constant tension) - 120kg x10(3) . Leg press - 140kg x12(3) followed by drop sets taking 10kg off each side till I'm left with 1 plate on each side aiming for 12-20reps . RDeadlifts DB - 27.5kg x 12(3) . Standing calf raises - 72.5 kg x 10(3) followed by some drop sets . Felt dead at this point so will add extra ham and calf accessories to tomorrow's session


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Another bad session felt still ill and was debating going but just pushed through , looking forward to a day off tomorrow. Up to 157 pounds now from around 132. Does this rate of increase seem to much over the course of around 7 months ? Legs don't have much seperation but there a lot thicker.

Flat BB Bench - 65kg x 3(5) . Incline Bench DB - 22.5 x 12(1)x10(3) . Hammer strength chest press - 25kg a sidex8(3) Above Head cable flies - 12.5kgx12(3) Strict form tricep extensions. 22.5kg x 10(3). Preacher curls - 20kgx12(3). DB curls - 12.5kg x16(4). BH dumbbell tricep Push-ups - 22.5x 12(3). Finished off with halmstring and calf work that I missed yesterday


----------



## strength_gains (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be following journey with interest, but why are you starting to use so early before reaching your natural potential I just don't get it, especially after hearing about a famous power-lifter and the bad news of his kidney failure. Good luck all the same.


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

strength_gains said:


> I will be following journey with interest, but why are you starting to use so early before reaching your natural potential I just don't get it, especially after hearing about a famous power-lifter and the bad news of his kidney failure. Good luck all the same.


 What are you talking about haha , im natural :lol: .


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Upper power session tonight felt good and refreshed after day off . Can feel the 5/3/1 rep scheme working managed to hit my old bench comfortable 1 rep max for a comfortable 5

Bench - 5/3/1 ( last cycle ). Should press - 20x10(3) . Decline press -25 x 10(3). Rows - 60kgx5(4) . Dips - 10x3. Curls - 12.5kg x 16(4) . Tricep cable extensions - 22.5kgx10(3) took 2.5kg after every set there after for drop sets. Cable rows 55kgx8(3)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Lower power session today . Might start doing deads on back day instead of after/before squats so I can get some more quality work in

squats - 5/3/1 on the last week . Managed 105kg x6 on the last set . Front squats super set with back squats - 62.5kgx8(3)// 72.5kgx8(3). Leg press - 150kgx12(2). Halm curls - 50kgx12(3). DB romainian deads - 30kg x8(3). Followed by some calf work and drop sets .


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Managed to squeeze in a bi's and tri's today and shortened down the rest downs considerably to what I would normally do. Did some cardio at the end but my God has it went to pot after pretty much ditching apart fron maybe a session or two a week . Used to be able to run a 5 min mile for f**k sake :lol:

CGBP- 52-5 x 10(1) , 50 x 10(2)

BB curls - 25kgx12(3)

tricep rope cable of superset w/ Rope curls 17.5 kg x 12(3)

dips- 1x10, 1x10+5kg, 1x10+10kg

spuder curls (think that's what their called ) - 15kg x10(3)

Delt Flys - working up to 8kg in kg increments then three working sets of 16 reps then work back down.

finished off with some abs and stair master . It's weird though loosing some vascularity in arms but gaining in delts :confused1:


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shoulders And Back

Decided to add seated barbell shoulder press and it was a brilliant addiction and will be keeping it in routine , really felt it in the drop sets.

Deadlifts - 105kgx5(3)

Seated OHP barbell - 40 x5(3) followed by some drop sets ( One day fella @DLTBB  )

Barbell row - 50 x 10(3)

CG lat PD- 55x12(3) // Cable rows - 55x10(2)x8(1)

Lat DB pullovers - 22.5x12(3)

Shrugs - 27.5x12(3)

rear Delt machine - 25 x12 (3) // drop sets

Lat raises - 7.5 kg x 16(4)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did legs last night but only got in a couple of exercises as was running late for works night. Went for 107.kg on squats and was struggling big time not sure if it was just a bad night or have to switch it up a bit to overcome plateau. Ended up doing

Squats - 107.5 x3(5) . Back off with paused squats for some extra volume

leg press - 150 x12(3) . Lying Hamstring curls - 47.5 x12 (3) .

Standing calf raises 72.5 x12(5)

Chest and Arms Hypertrophy -

Bench - 3x 67.5(6)

Incline bench DB - 25x 10(2)x8(1)

Hammer Strength chest press - 30 a side x8(3)

Incline Cable flys - 12.5kg x 12(3)

Cable Tricep Extensions - 25x10(3) followed by drop sets taking 2.5kg off each time.

Preacher curls - 7.5kg a side x10(3)

Hammer curls - 12.5kg x 16(2)

Overhead tricep DB extensions - 22.5x 10(3)

Cable kickbacks - 1st plate on rack x 10(3)


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

What gear u running??


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Edit


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

skipper1987 said:


> What gear u running??


 I'm natural pal , I'm only 18 . Plan on maybe in 2-3 years though .


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Felt dead half way through , might need to reconsider training / diet to see if it makes a difference.

Upper power -

Bench 5/3/1 - Max -72.5kg

Decline Bench DB - 25 x12(1)x10(2)x8(1)

BB Row - 60x5(3)

Rack pulls- 105kg x 5(3)/ 100 x 5(1)

DB shoulder press - 20x 10(2) x9(1)

Cable tricep extensions - 25x 10 (3) drop set each time down to 15kg

dips - (10Reps x 2 / 8 reps x 1 ) + 7.5kg

Preacher curls - 20kg x10(2) / 17.5kg x 10(1)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Quads starting to take over rest of legs lol


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did lower power tonight , tried low at squats but switched back to high at after wrist pain getting unbearable. Need to invest in some wraps.

Squats - 5/3/1 hitting 100kg for 9 on last set .

Leg press - 8 x 160kg(1)/12x150kg (2)

DB romainian deads - 32.5kg x8(2)/ 27.5kg X 10(1)

Hack squat - 90 X 12(3)

Standing calf raises - 72.5 X 10(3)

sitting calf raises - 50kg X 10(2)/ 45 x10(1)

lying halm curls - 55kg X 12(3)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Went in with a different attitude tonight and smashed it . Got the best pump I've ever had from the seated shoulder press drop set.

Shoulders and Back 

Seated shoulder press 42.5 X 5(2) /X 3(1) . Did some drop sets taking 2.5kg all the way down to just the bar.

Deadlifts - 105x5(2) , 107.5x 5(1)

Cable Pull down - 57.5 x 10(3)

Cable row - 55x 12(2)

Shrugs - 30 x10(3)

lat raise - 7.5kg DB X 18(3)

Mahine Delt fly - 22.5kg X 12 (4)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Got bloods done due to some bad Gyno coming through so hopefully that gets sorted soon enough . Only got half of them back so far and cortisol levels were higher than normal , still waiting on T and estrogen. Wanted to fit In legs so that I get a good couple of days break. Probably a mistake as i had no energy and only managed on exercises per muscle group .

Squats - 107.5x5(3)

leg press - 3 plates a side X 12(3) SS with lying halm curls 40kgx12(3)

DB lunges - 17.5kg x16(2)

F**k me this is a depressing log :lol: . I'll try to make it a bit more cheery from here on out . Enjoy Christmas !


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Couldn't stand a day in the couch after the monstrosity that was yesterday. My gym was shut so went to a Pure gym and was chuffed as managed to get a free 7 day pass and they had loads of great accessory machines . Felt strong as anything today as well .

Chest and Arms 

Bench Press - 65 X 5(5)

Incline DB Press - 24kg X 8(2) / 20 x12(3)

Tricep extensions - 23 X 12(4)

BH tricep extension - 24 X 8(3) /20 X 12(2)

Peacher Curls - 7.5kg a side X 12(3)

Incline cable flys - 25kg X 12(3) drop sets all the way to the last plate

Cable curls 32kg X 8(2) 23 X 12(3)

Concentration Tri and bi push downs/curls - 1st plate X 12(2) / 2nd plate X 8(2)

dips - 10,10+8kg weight,8+8kg weight


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Chest / tri's 

Probably need to up cals to 3400/3500 as though I would be up nearing 160 but weighed In was 154 last week and 153 this week when I was consistent 158-159 pounds a few weeks back , weird :confused1:

Bench 5/3/1- last set managed 67,5 X 4

incline bench DB - 27.5X6(1)/ 25x12(2)x10(1)

chest press - 30 a side X 10(2)/ 25 a side X 12(1)

CG Bench press - 50kg X 8 (1) 45 X 10(2) / will probably switch this out for a different tricep exercise next time as the reps weren't quality after flat benching.

Tri push down - 25 X 10(3)

Upper cable flys - 15 X 10(3) followed by drop sets to the last stack

threw in some Lat raises and preacher curls as went through the workout quite quick


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Back and biceps 

deads - 5/3/1 ( last set managed 105kg x6)

T bar rows - 40kg x8(2) , 45kg x6(1) . Done drops sets taking the 5's and 10's off each time.

Cable rows - 57.5 X 10(1) X 8(1) , 55kg x8 (2)

Cable lat pulldowns - 55 kg X 8 (1) , 45kg X 12(3)

DB curls - 12.5kg X 18(1) X 16(1) / 10kg x24(2)

Bar hammer curls - 7.5kg a side X 10(2) x8(1) , 5kg a side x10(1)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shoulders / chest 

Had a good session tonight and chest shoulders are absolutely fried. One of the the regulars I'm pals with said I'm looking bigger and vascular and jokingly if I was sure you're im not sticking a needle in my ass . Walked out with the biggest s**t eating grin in my life .

Seated OHP - 5/3/1 followed by some drop sets

Paused bench - 55x8(1), 50 x8(2)

Seated DB OHP - 20 x8(1) , 17.5 X 10(2)

Lat raises - 7.5 kg X 12 (4)

Face pulls - 12.5kg X 12(3) / 10 x12(1)

shrugs - 30kg X 12 (4) doing a slow eccentric

Trying to cut down the exercises to make sure it's quality work being done instead of doing 20 exercises half ass


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Nothing adds lean mass quite like it


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Managed get to a bannatynes that is relatively near me . Tried to switch to some low bar but need to try get the form nailed down more so just switched back to high bar at and started again. The squatting areas was thick carpet which was weird but they had a hammer strength leg press which was a lot easier on the knees instead of my usual one which is locked in position and slides towards you , great pump and off it aswell .

Legs 

Squats - 100 X 8(3) , 105 X 3(2) , 107.5 x1(1)

leg press - 140kg - 12(4) / drop sets taking a plate off each side at a time

DB romainian deads - 30kg x12(3)

calfs on the leg press machine as there was no proper calf equipment - 100kg x12(5) / with pause at top and bottom

leg curls


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Chest & Tri's

bench press - 5/3/1 hitting 70kg X 3 on last set

Incline DB - 28kg x6(2) 24 X 10(2)x8(1)

Chest press - 45kg x12(2)X 8(1)

Tri PD - 20kg X 12(4)

Isolation tri PD - 2nd stack doing 12 each arm for 3

Cable Flys - 15kg x12(3)

Dips - 12,12,12


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

What's weekly routine like mate?


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

scottyweights said:


> What's weekly routine like mate?


 I'm trying to get strength up atm as I'm pretty week as I've I went straight into a PPL legs since I started . I'm doing -

( all the accessories im trying to get 12 reps then increasing weight. I'll add in exercises sometimes if I'm feeling good )

Day 1 ~ Bench- 5/3/1 , incline bench , cable flys , Chest press , tri PD's , tri isolation pd

Day 2 ~ Deads 5/3/1 , T bar rows , cable rows , cable pulldowns , hammer curls , dumbbell curls

Day 3~ Seated OHP 5/3/1, paused bench , Lat raises , face pulls , DB OHP , shrugs

day 4 ~ low bar squats 5/3/1 , high bar squats, DB romainian deads , lying leg curls , leg press , standing plus sitting calf raises

day 5- rest

Repeat


----------



## scottyweights (May 28, 2014)

Sean178 said:


> scottyweights said:
> 
> 
> > What's weekly routine like mate?
> ...


Looks a good plan mate and seems to be doing the job, keep up the hard work


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

scottyweights said:


> Looks a good plan mate and seems to be doing the job, keep up the hard work


 Cheers mate


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

If your trying to bulk up mate wouldn't you rather work withing a hypertrophy rep range etc at least while on cycle and switch to 5 3 1 when you get off?

I was just like you an started a blog doing 5 3 1.....worst gains ever an my strength plummets as gear drops out of system too so have to re work your numbers.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Pic of when I was doing 5 3 1 and a pic of results from training more like a bodybuilder there's 18 months difference between pics maybe less


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sharpz said:


> If your trying to bulk up mate wouldn't you rather work withing a hypertrophy rep range etc at least while on cycle and switch to 5 3 1 when you get off?
> 
> I was just like you an started a blog doing 5 3 1.....worst gains ever an my strength plummets as gear drops out of system too so have to re work your numbers.


 I'm natural though .. I'm open to be proven wrong but I think that although I'm doing 5/3/1 for the big 4 I'm still throwing a lot of volume into accessory work and as I can only add so much muscle there won't be a significant difference in gains made in a program with more frequency / volume (open to be proven wrong ) I'm sure I read that there is a point of diminishing returns in volume done

(impressive physique btw)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Back / Bicpes 

Felt really good today and deads felt easy . Back / posterior chain strength starting to come back.

Deads - 5/3/1 ~ 107.5 X 3 final set

Tbar rows - 45 X 8(3) followed by drop set to final 10 plate

lat pulldown w/ winged bar - 55 x 8(1) , 50 X 10(3)

cable row- 57.5 X 8(2) , 50 X 10(1)

lat DB p/o -25x 10(3)

DB curls - 12.5 X 20(1) x18(3)

Hammer bar curls - 7.5kg a side x10(3)

isolation cable curls - first plate x10(3 X each arm )


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Crack on then mate my mistake i thought you were running infinite gear due to the thread title lol


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Didn't even think of that when making the title , is a bit misleading now I think of it hahaha


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Shoulders and chest 

Seated OHP - 5/3/1 / Doing 47.5kg X 3 easy ish reps on last set

Paused flat Barbell bench - 50x 8(1) , 55x8(1) , 60 X 7 (1)

Seated Shoulder DB press - 20kg X 10(2) x7 (1)

Lat raises - 10kg X 10(1) , 7.5kg X 12(3)

Face pulls - 4th plate X 12(3)

Shrugs - 32.5x 12 (2) , 27.5 X 16(1)

Starting to finally put on some weight , might slow down for a recomp/ tiny surplus in a couple months


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Sean178 said:


> I'm natural pal , I'm only 18 . Plan on maybe in 2-3 *months *though .


 Fixed to reflect how you'll feel after spending a few weeks on UKM  Roids R Kool OK.


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Fixed to reflect how you'll feel after spending a few weeks on UKM  Roids R Kool OK.


 I wanted to anyway before , just want to get a decent physique naturally first and then see how I feel about in a year or two as priorities/ situations might change . From what I've read anyway 21 is a decent ballpark to start and 18 might be a bit too young but I've not done a lot of reading into growth plates closing prematurely etc.


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Legs felt very strong tonight was going to go for a 1 rep max but left my ego and stuck with the plan

Legs 

Highbar Squats - 107.5x5(3) , 110 X 3(2)

Leg press - 140kg X 12(1) 145 X 10(2)

Barbell romainian deads - 60 X 12(2) , 65 X 10(2)

Paused calf raises on leg machine - 110kg X 12(3) X 10(2)

Lying leg curls 95 X 12(1) , 85 X 10(3)

sitting calf raises


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Felt brilliant today after rest day , and pump was ridiculous.

*Chest / Triceps *

*Bench 5/3/1 - *first wave of new cycle hitting 65x6 on last set

*Incline bench DB - *27.5 X 8(3) , 22.5 x12(1)

*Cable Chest Flys - *15kg X 12(2) X 10(1) X 8(1)

*Hammer chest press - *20x 10(1) , 25 X 10(1) , 27.5 x8(1)

*Tri PD* - 25 X 10(3) X 8(1)

*Tri isolation push down - *1st stack X 10(3)

*Cambered bar Bicep Curls *- 5kg a side X 10(2) , 8.75 a side X 8 (2) , 2.5kg a side X 14(1)

*Dips* - 10,10,8,6


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Might stick Bicep work at the start on rotation as they are pretty fried by the time I get round to them.

*Back and Bicpes *

*Deads -* 5/3/1 - last set did 100kg x8(1)

*T bar rows* - 46.5kg X 8(1) 45kg X 10(3)

*Above head underhand grip LatPulldown - *55kg X 8(3)

*Cable row - *57.5 X 8(2) , 50 X 12(1)

*DB Curls - *12.5kg X 20(1)x18(1)X 12(1)

*Hammer bar curls - *7.5kg a side X 10(2) , 5kg a side X 12(2)

*Cable Lat pulldowns - *17.5kg X 10(2) ,15kg X 12(3)

*Isolation Cable curls - *2nd plate X 10(2), 1st plate X 12(2)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Added a macro breakdown , I'm not to worried as long as I hit above 160-170 grams of protein and 70 fat and let the rest fall into place.

*Shoulders / Chest *

*Seated Shoulder Press - *5/3/1 hitting 42.5 X 5 on last set

*Paused Bench - *60 kg X 7(4)

*Seated DB Shoulder Press - *20x 8(1) , 17.5 X 12(1) X 10(2)

*Lat raises - *10kg x 10(1) , 7.5kg X 12(4)

*Shrugs - *32.5 X 12 (3)

*Face Pulls - *12.5kg X 12(4)

*Tri Extensions - *25kg X 12(1) X 10(2)

*Rope Cable Curls - *pyramid scheme up to 25kg did a couple of sets then worked back down


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tried low bar squatting and f***ed my back. Will probably just stick to high bar squatting . Had to keep it light for the rest of the session as back was cramping up .

*Legs *

*Low Bar Squat - *5/3/1

*Hack squat -* 90kg X 10(2), 100kg X 12(3)

*DB Lunges - *22.5 X 16(3)

*( went back to do then again after tightness eased off but was still pretty bad and struggled big time when it got heavier so couldn't do usual weight ). High bar squats - *60x 12(1), 70x 12(1), 90x 8(1) , 100x3(1) with constant tension

*Calf raises on Leg press - *110 X 12(5)

*Sitting Calf Raises - 50 X 10(1), 40x 12(3) , 30 X 12(2)*

*Lying Halm curls - *80 X 12(5)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Workout went great today , miscalculated when doing %'s for bench but hit it anyway and make progress on the accessories which I sometimes struggle after a couple exercises so I'm well chuffed .

*Workout *

*Bench - *5/3/1 hitting 70 X 4 was ment to do 67.5

*Incline DB Bench - *27.5 X 10(1) X 8(2) / 22.5 X 12(1) / 17.5 X 10(1)

*Cable Above head Flys - *15kg X 12(2)X 10(1)

*Tricep cable extensions (struggling for lineal progress ) - *25 X 12(1) / 22.5 X 10(2)

*Bicep Cambered Bar Curls - *8.75 a side X 8(3) / 5 a side X 12(1)

*Isolation Tri Extensions - *1 st plate X 12(1) X 10 (2) X 8(1)

*Dips - *10 + 7.5kg , 8 + 5kg (2)

*Today's diet *

6am - weetabix , skyr yoghurt

12:30 - roll and chicken , chicken with rice and mayo

Pre workout (6pm) - oats , skyr

Dinner - fresh noodles w/chicken and mayo , frozen veg , blueberries , ice cream ( or something to fill up fat macros )

3400 calories


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hit legs the tonight , my back was in agony thought it even after a thorough stretch beforehand . I think choosing a programmes that focus around lifting heavy isn't going to do me good in the long run as I keep getting injured even though my form is on point and I'm not sure what the problem is . Going to deload the rest of the week . Anyone got any thoughts ? I don't want to be programme hopping but struggling to get the right balance

*Legs *

*Squats - *5/3/1 , hitting 107.5 X 7(1) on last set

*leg press *- 150 kg X 12(3)

*Hack Squat* - 100kg X 12(1) , 110kg X 12(1)X 10(1)

*Halm curls - *40kg X 12(4) X 10(1)

*Calfs leg press - *110 X 12(5)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Shoulders / Chest / Arms *

Taking a deload for the next couple of days and basically going to do what I feel like , keeping it light . Felt great keeping it like with pauses at top and bottom of exercises really feeing the mmc . Kept everything in the 10-15 rep range , 3-4 sets

Seated shoulder press

Decline Bench

incline bench

seated shoulder press

Lat raises

Above head cable flys

face pulls

Bicep cable curls

Tri cable push downs

isolation bi curls

Isolation Tri curls


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Still kept it light tonight and did a lot of foam rolling/ stretching and back is feeling a lot better . All done in the 10-15 rep range

*Back*

*Tbar rows SS Hammer strength back *

*Lat DB Pullover *

*Cable rows seated *

*Wide grip lat pull down *

*Seated curls *

*Standing underhand Cable rows *


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Went in to do a light leg session but then got an invite off one of my pals from the gym to join him so I ended up doing the hardest session ive ever done . All the exercise were done with shortened rest times and the back off sets were continuous .

LOL at deload

*Legs*

Did the gyms challenge which was body weight deads max in a minute and got 27

*Ad/abductors machine - *12 reps 4 sets

*Hack squat machine - * 20 a side X 12(1), 40 X 12(1) , 60 X 10(3) + drop sets 40 X 10(1) , 20x 12(1). These were all done with constant tension.

*Leg Press - *40 a side X 12(2) , 60 X 12(1), 80x 10(3)

*Front Squats - *60 X 12(3) X 15(1)

*Lunges -* 8kg x24(2), 12kg X 24(1) , 16kg X 32 (1) all done with pause at top and bottom

*Lying halm curls -* 20x 12(1) , 35x 12(1), 45 X 12(3) + 3 drop sets to 20kg


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Chest/ Arms *

Bench - 5/3/1 last set hitting 65x 7 , was left with the terrible bench as it was packing tonight so could hardly get a grip for scapula retraction.

*Incline DB Bench - *27.5 X 8(2) X 10(1) , 22.5 X 12(2)

*Tri cable PD - *22.5x 10(1) , 20 X 12(3)

*Seated cable flys - *12kg X 12(3) , 8kg X 12(1)

*Cambered bar curls - *7.5kg a side X 12(3)

*Isolation Tri Ext - 1 st plate X 10(2) X 8(1)*

*Dips - 8 + 7.5kg , 12,12*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Was absolutely nackered today , work is starting to really take it out of me. Finally got round to ordering ralox last night for pubertal gyno hopefully it helps .

*Back/ biceps *

*Deads - *5/3/1

*T bar rows - *47.5 X 12(3) , 40 X 14(1)

*Cable Row -* 55 X 12(3)

*Dumbell curls - *12.5kg X 16(1) X 18(2)

*Hammer Bar curls - *7.5 a side X 12(3)

*Lat pd - *20kg X 10(3) , 17.5 X 12(1)

*Isolation Cable Curls - *1st plate X 10(3)

*Under hand above head pulldown - *52.5kg X 10(1) X 8(1) , 45 X 12(1)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wanted to do legs again with my mate so switched it round with shoulders , shouldn't make much of a difference.

*Legs *

*Squats - *5/3/1 hitting 100 for 12 easy ish reps

*DB RDL - *32.5 X 12(3)

*Lying Leg curls - *90 X 10(1) x 9(1) x 6(1)

*Step ups onto high platform - *12kg kettle bells X 12 each leg (3 sets )

*Hack squats - *40 a side X 10(3)

*Standing calfs - *65 X 12(3)

*Leg press calfs - *115 X 12(5)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Cleaned up diet a bit and feeling better already , feeling strong after deload .

Any one have any experience going into a show as a relative novice and what to expect, was thinking about doing one at end of year/ start of next ?

*Shoulders / Chest *

*Seated press barbell - *5/3/1 getting 42.5x 5 on last set .

*Paused Bench - *60 X 8 (1) x6(3)

*Seated DB press - *20 X 10(3)

*Lat raises - *10kg X 10(1) , 7.5kg X 12(3)

*Decline bench - *25 X 10(2) , 27.5 X 8(1)

*Rear Delt machine - *25 X 12(4)

Tri single arm cable - 1 st plate X 12(3) SS with preacher curls - 7.5kg a side X 12(3)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sean178 said:


> Cleaned up diet a bit and feeling better already , feeling strong after deload .
> 
> Any one have any experience going into a show as a relative novice and what to expect, was thinking about doing one at end of year/ start of next ?
> 
> ...


 Plenty of novices do them on here mate!!


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Plenty of novices do them on here mate!!


 More worried that by the time I get stage lean couple with not enough mass I will look machinist ' esque


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Funny day at gym today , asked a guy for a lift off on bench for final set as I often struggle to I rack it due to positioning . Guy kept his hands on the bar and literally ripped it off my chest so much so it nearly came out my hands , I half grunted that I've got it , went for a second rep and the guy pushed it down and pulled it up almost as if he was rowing it and slammed it back and racked it . As I got up he said " well done mate all you " gave him a strong wtf look and went a got a lift off somebody else . Some other guy was doing a full men's posing routine in the middle of gym with top off and was getting strong raised eyebrows off the old women " toning" next to him .

*Chest / Tri*

*Bench 5/3/1*- 70 X 6(1) on last set

*Incline DB Bench *- 27.5 X 10(3) , 22.5 X 12(1)

*Tri Cable extension -* 25 X 10(4)

*Cable Chest flys - *15kg X 12(1)X 10(1), 12.5kg X 12(1)

*One handed Tri cable ext ( Starting far out and working way closer to rack ) - *7.5kg X 12(3)

*Hammer Chest press( constant tension with pause at top and bottom - *20 a side X 12(3)

*Dips - *10 + 10kg (1) , 6 + 10kg

*Cambered Bar curls - *8.75kg a side X 10(3)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Video of squat form - 105 X 3






*Legs *

*Squats - *5/3/1 105 X 7(1) last set

*DB RDL - *32.5 X 12(1) , 35 X 8(3)

*Hack Squat - *50 a side X 12(3)

*Reverse hack squats - *Going to add this from now on the mmc in quads is ridiculous. 40 a side X 12(1) , 50 a side X 10(2)

*Lying Halm curls - *50 X 8(4)

*Seated calfs - *50 X 10(3) , 40 X 12(2)

*Leg press calfs - *115x 12(5)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

You're looking great mate esp seeing as your only 18 and only 7 months training!! Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dieseldave said:


> You're looking great mate esp seeing as your only 18 and only 7 months training!! Keep up the good work [IMG alt=":thumb:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Cheers , means a lot :beer:


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Spacing my calories out and it's making me have a lot more energy , used to leave about 2000 cals for dinner and Id be bloated af after .

*Shoulders*

*Seated press BB - *5/3/1 , 45 X 4 on last set

*Decline DB bench *- 30 X 8(1) , 27.5 X 10(1) , 25 X 12(2)

*DB Shoulder Press - *20 X 12(2) , 20 X 10(1) , 20 X 8(1)

*Lat Raises - *10 X 12(1) , 10 kg X 12(4)

*Rear Delt Machine - *27.5 X 12(4)

*Face pulls - *12.5kg X 12(2) X 10(2) , 7.5kg X 12(2)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Been having trouble with my back as of recent but is seems to subside when I lift , it's normally when sitting lying down that's making it worse most likely due to poor posture . Also starting dose of ralox at 60mg a day and will up after a month or twin depending on reaction.

*Back / Biceps *

*Deads - *5/3/1 105 X 9 last set

*Lat underhand grip Pull downs - *57.5 X 8(3)

*T Bar rows - *47.5 X 10(1),X 8(1) , 45 X 9(1) , 40 kg X 12(1)

*Db curls - *12.5 kg X 22(1)X 20(2)

*Cable rows - *57.5 X 8(2) , 55 X 8 (1) , 50 X 12(1)

*Hammer Bar curls - *7.5kg a side X 12(2) X 8(1)

*Lat Cable pulldowns - *20 X 8 (1) , 17.5 X 12(3)

*Isolation Cable curls -* 5kg X 12(3)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hit some good pr's tonight on bench and incline bench , got to the 30kg Dumbbells for the first time and it was basically pause reps as the Was was going that slow :lol: Chest and tri's were destroyed after so couldn't increase the weight in other accessories. After a couple weeks of this routine I've already went up around 10-15 kg on bench so I'm well pleased with that as I was stalled for a while .

Need to find a better way of taking ralox , bought a mg scale but it takes f***ing ages to get the right dose and then find way of getting it all in

*Chest / Arms *

*Bench - 5/3/1 , 72.5 X 4 on last set *

*Incline Bench - 30kg X 8(2) X 6(1) , 27.5 x8(1) , 25x 12(1) *

*Chest Cable flys - 15kg X 12(2) , 12.5kg X 10(1) *

*Tri cable push down - 25 X 10(2) , 22.5 X 12(3)*

*Chest press - 30 a side X 12(2)*

*One armed Tri cable push downs - 2nd plate X 8(1) , 1st plate X 12(3)*

*Cambered bar curls - 8.75 a side X 10(3)*

*One armed cable curls ( standing with back facing rack ) - 1st plate X 12(3)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Was going to take an early night off as I've caught the cold but just went anyway and got a good leg workout .

Squat is progressing well and want to hit 140kg on squat and hopefully 100kg on bench by summer , may be a bit ambitious but rather aim high anyway

*Legs *

*Squats - *5/3/1 , 110kg X 6 ( could have probably done 1-2 more at a push )

*DB romainian deads -* 35 X 10(2) X 8(1)

*Reverse hack squat* - 45 a side X 12(2) , 55 X 10(1)

*Leg press - *80 a side X 12(2) , 60 X 12(1)

*lying Halm curls- *55 X 10(3)

*Sitting calfs - *50 X 12(5)

*Leg press Calfs - *120 X 12(3)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Felt even worse today , couldn't get a pump and joints were feeing sore . Went into Prep kitchen in Glasgow were they are doing "bodybuilding style " meals and have all the macros on the menu which is really handy . Food was good but got protein pancakes for desert , which was stupid because I hate pancakes :confused1:

*Shoudlers *

*OhP - *5/3/1 got 47.5 x2 on last set

*Paused Bench - *60 X 8(2) X 7(1)

*Seated Shoulder Press - *20 X 12(2) X 10(1)

*Lat Raises - *7.5kg X 12(5)

*Sitting Face Pulls - *15kg X 12(3)

*Single armed cable Tri ext - *2ndplate X 8(2) , 1st plate X 12(3)

*Dips - *3x12


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Back bi/s*

*Deads - *5/3/1 , 112.5 X 5 on last set

*Tbar rows - *50kg X 10(3) x8(1)

*Dumbell curls - *12.5kg X 22(2)

*Underhand Grip Lat PD - *57.5 X 10(4)

*Cable row - *57.5 X 8(1), 52.5 X 10(2)

*Lat cable PD - *17.5 X 12(4)

*hammer bar curls - *8.75 a side X 12(1) X 8(2)

*Preacher curls - *7.5kg a side X 12(3)

*Standing facing away from cable stand curls - *5kg X 12 SS *Tri cable pulldowns - *20x12(3)

*dips - *3x 12


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Had to change about my membership so ended up going to the gym on a rest day so I'll take it Tomorrow and continue with schedule Wednesday. Not ideal but hey ho

*Chest / Arms *

*Bench - *5/3/1 hitting 65kg for 9

*Incline DB bench - *30 X 8(1) X 6(1) , 25kg X 12(2)

*Tricep cable extensions - *25kg X 12(3)

*Chest Flys - *12.5 X 12(2) X 8(2) , 10kg X 10(1)

*Isolation Cable extensions - *2nd plate X 8(2) , 1st plate X 12(3)

*Machine Chest Press - *30 X 12(2) , 25kg X 10(2)

*Cambered bar curls - *8.75kg a side X 12(2) X 10(1)

*Dips - *10 + 10kg , 6 + 10kg , 7 + 7.5kg , 8


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Didn't to too many exercises as joints were sore again probably should have warmed up a bit better but they gym was packing

*Legs *

*squat 5/3/1 - *105 X 5 on last set , wasn't happy with this so went for it again and got 8

*Backoff squats - *80 X 12(3)

*DB Romainian Deads - *35 X 12(3) X 10(1)

*Reverse Hack Squat - *55 a side X 10(1) , 45 a side X 12(3)

*Lying Leg Curls - *50kg X 10(1) X 8(3)

*Calfs On leg Press - *120kg X 12(6)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Felt Good tonight after a better warmup . Eating around 3600 calories to put weight on consistently , I find when I drop it I struugle for my lifts to go up which is an incentive to eat more but the other hand I want to stay in relatively lean . Can't have both unfortunately lol

*Shoulders/Chest/ Arms *

*Seated OHP - 5/3/1 *

*Paused Bench - 60 X 8(2)X 7(1) , 65 X 5(1)*

*DB OHP - 20kg X 12(2) X 9(1)*

*Lat raises - 7.5kg X 12(6)*

*Face Pulls - 15kg X 12(4)*

*Shrugs - 30 X 12(4)*

*Light arm work which included *

*Tri cable ext *

*Rope cable curls *

*dips *


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Went to same place again after work and can see myself going back regularly as it's pretty much all you could ask for in a good food place . Got two servings of sweet potato , chicken , turkey steak , broccoli with sirracha sauce ( f**k me is it hot )

*Back/Bi's*

*Deads - *5/3/1 got 105kg X 12 all done with resets which was taxing to say the least

* Tbar rows - *50kg X 10(2) X 9(1) , 40kg X 12(1)

*Underhand Lat Pulldowns - *57.5kg X 8(3) , 50 kg X 9(1)

*DB curls - *12.5kg X 22(1) X 20(2)

*Hammer strength Back Rows - *15kg X 12(4)

*Lat Pulldowns standing - *20kg X 10(2) , 17.5kg X 12(2)

*Face Pulls -* 15kg X 12(3)

*Read Delt cable machine - *25 X 10(1) 22.5kg X 12(4)

*Preacher curls - *7.5 kg a side X 10(2) , 5kg X 12(1)


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did 30 mins stair master and some sprints on treadmill and have actually kept a bit of endurance which in pleased about . Did some abs and calfs afterwards . Lighting in the gym I went is ridiculous.


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Whole upper body was fried after rep out on bench so took had to take it a bit lighter for rest of session.

*Bench / Chest / Tri *

*Bench - 5/3/1 , 70 X 7(1) on last set *

*Incline DB bench - 27.5 X 8(1) , 22.5 X 12(4)*

*Tri cable ext - 27.5 X 10(4)*

*Cable chest flys - 15kg X 8(2) , 10kg X 10(2)*

*Chest machine press - 30x 10(1) X 8(1) , 25 X 12(1)*

*Single armed cable Tri ext - 2nd plate X 8(2) , 1 st plate X 12(2)*

*Dips - 9 + 10kg , 8 + 7.5kg (2) , 10*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Legs *

*Squats - 5/3/1 , 110 X 5 on last set with a 1-2 left in tank ( *Going to start adding in rep work after squats for extra volume and to grease the movement a bit better *)*

*DB romainian Deads - 35 X 10(4)*

*Reverse Hack squats - 55 a side X 12(2) X 10(2)*

*Leg press - 75 X 12(4) + Drop sets *

*Lying halm curls - 50 X 8(3) , 42.5 X 10(2)*

*Calf work *


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Legs *

*Squats - 5/3/1 , 110 X 5 on last set with a 1-2 left in tank ( *Going to start adding in rep work after squats for extra volume and to grease the movement a bit better *)*

*DB romainian Deads - 35 X 10(4)*

*Reverse Hack squats - 55 a side X 12(2) X 10(2)*

*Leg press - 75 X 12(4) + Drop sets *

*Lying halm curls - 50 X 8(3) , 42.5 X 10(2)*

*Calf work *


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Shoulder/ Chest / tri's *

*Seated OHP - 5/3/1 , 42.5 X 5*

*Paused Bench - 65kg X 5(4) , 60 kg X 9(1)*

*Seated DB OHP - 20kg X 12(2) X 10(1)*

*Lat raises - 10kg X 12(1) , 7.5kg X 12(5)*

*Rear Delt Machine - 30 kg X 12(4)*

*Face Pulls - 15kg X 12(4)*

*Tricep cable single armed ext - 2nd plate X 8(2) , 1st plate X 10(2)*

*Tricep cable extensions - 25 X 12(3)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Went out for a Chinese last night so had a tiny bit of vascularity in legs for the first time. Probably didn't eat enough yesterday so I'll have to make up for it today . With the way squats are going I should hit 140 kg a lot sooner than expected so that's good .

*Legs *

*Squats - 5/3/1 , 115kg X 3(1) *

*Backoff squats - 100 X 8(1) , 90 X 12(1)10(1)*

*Db RDL - 35 X 12(3)*

*Reverse hack squat - 55 a side X 12(1) X 10(2) *

*Leg press - 4 places a side X 12(3) *

*Lying halm curls - 50kg X 10(3)*

*Calf work *


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Going to change diet up to high protein and carbs and low - med fat and eat " Bro " to see how I respond training wise so it looks something like . Going to probably pick a new routine or change this one around as I seem to be hitting the same body parts with a lot of frequency and some with a lot less

P - 210 C- 490-500 F - 60-70

Kept it light today as didn't feel to great

*Shoulders *

*Seated OHP - 5/3/1 *

*Bench Paused - 65 X 5(5)*

*Seated DB OHP - 20 X 10(2) , 17.5kg X 12(2)*

*Lat raises - 7.5kg X 12(5) *

*Rear Delt machine - 30 X 12(4)*

*Trap bar - 60 X 12(3) *

*Face pulls - 15 kg X 12(3)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Back / Bi's*

*Deads - 5/3/1 - 115 X 5(1)*

*Tbar rows - 50kg X 12(2)x10(1), 45 X 12(1) , 40 X 12(1)*

*Lat pulldowns - 57.5 x10(1) X 8(3) , 50 X 10(2)*

*DB curls - 12.5kg X 24(1)x10(1)*

*hammer strength - 20x 12(3)*

*lat pulldowns - 20kg X 12(3)*

*Face pulls - 15kg X 14(2) X 12(1) , 12.5kg X 12(1)*

*Cabl facing away curls - 10kg X 12(1) X 10(2) , 7.5kg X 12(2) *


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did 25 mins stair master at level 12 and then a few mile sprints . I had -

6:30 - weetabix , skyr , bagels

12- chicken , sweet potatoe , raspberries , protein bar

5- oats

8:30 - noodles , chicken , spinach , oats and ice cream

3400 cals - P 206. C 445 F -77


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Upped ralox dose to 120mg a day as 60 showed now effect , GP basically said come back when you have breasts which is helpful .

*Chest / Tri's*

*Bench - 5/3/1 70 X 7(1)*

*Incline DB - 30 X 8(1), 27.5 X 12(2) X 10(2) , 22.5 X 12(1) , 17.5 X 12(1)*

*Tri ext - 27.5kg X 12(4)*

*Chest press - 30 X 12(2)X 9(1) , 25 X 12(1) , 20 X 10(1)*

*Cable flys - 15kg X 12(4), 10kg X 10(2)*

*Single armed Tri cable ext - 2nd plate X 6(1) , 1st plate X 10(3)*

*EZ bar curls - 8.75 X 12(2) X 9(1) , 5kg a side X 12(1) , 2.5kg X 12(1)*

*Dips - +10kg X 8 , +10kg X 6 , +7.5kg X 7 , body weight X 10*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Had a fairly carb intensive day which I think helped , got a few comments about my quads aswell so that made squeeze out a few reps .

*Legs *

*Squats - 5/3/1 got 105 for 12 , 90 X 10 paused third world *

*DB RDL - 37.5 X 8(3) , 27.5 X 12(2)*

*Reverse Hack squats - 55 a side X 12 (3) - weight went a lot smoother than last time and they were all done with n**o lockout , 40 X 12(1) , 20 X 16(1) *

*Leg curls - 52.5 X 10(2) X 8(1) , 42.5 X 12(2) *

*Bulgarian split lunges ( I think ) - 17.5 X 12(4) *

*Halm raises - + 10kg X 12(3) kept the weight low as was trying to get the hang of them *


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Shoulders / Chest *

Felt strong tonight and bench felt easier as it got heavier which is weird , could probably have done with making the pauses longer .

*Seated OHP - 5/3/1 - 42.5 X 5 *

*Paused Bench - 67.5 X 5(5) , 65 X 5(1)*

*Seated DB OHP - 20 X 12(2) X 9(1) , 17.5 X 12(2)*

*Lat raises - 10 X 12(1) , 7.5 X 12(5)*

*Face pulls - 15 X 12(4) *

*Barbell shrugs - 80kg X 12(4) , 60 x12(2)*

*Tri extensions - 17.5 X 16 (1) , 25 X 10(1) , 27.5 X 12(3)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Upped the supposed working weights on deads because I was feeling good . Spent ages about 2:30 hours in the gym and I'm absolute spent .

*Back / bi's*

*deads - 5/3/1 - 110 X 5(1) *

*T bar rows - 52.5kg X 10(2) X 8(1) , 42.5kg X 12(1) , 30 X 12(1)*

*Underhand Lat pulldowns seated - 57.5 X 12(1) X 10(2)*

*DB curls - 12.5 X 24(1) X 22(2) *

*DB hammer curls - 10kg X 22(3)*

*Lat cable pulldowns - 20kg X 10(3)*

*Cable facing away curls - 10kg X 10(2) , 7.5kg X 12(2) *

*Face pulls - 17.5kg X 10(1) , 15kg X 12(3)*

*Rear Delt machine - 32.5 X 12(2) , 27.5 X 12(2)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Done chest with my mate after the first two exercises tonight so we ended up doing hundreds of drops sets and super sets which was fun and a change of pace .

*Chest / Tri's *

*Bench - 72.5 X 6(1) On last set of 5/3/1*

*Incline Bench - 30 X 10(1) X 9(1) , 25kg X 12(3) went quite deep and were paused reps . Banded Reps with 17.5kg X 12(2) , 15kg X 16(1) then took the band off and did a burn out with 15kg which was ridiculously hard . *

*Overhead Tri extensions - 25 X 12(4) *

*Low cable flys - 10kg X 12(3) SS with banded push ups . *

*High cable flys - 12.5kg X 12(4)*

*Hammer chest press - 30 X 10(3) drop set taking 10kg off each time and doing max reps . *

*Single armed Tri extensions - 10kg X 12(3)*

*Face pulls - 16kg X 12(5)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Everything is bang on at the moment and I'm PR'ing on pretty much every exercise every workout which is motivating as f**k .

*Legs *

*Squats - 5/3/1 working up to a final set of 110 X 6(1) then finished up with , 90 kg X 12(2) atg no lockout *

*RD - 37.5 X 10(3) , 27.5 X 12(2) *

*Reverse Hack squat - 60 a side X 8(3) *

*Leg press - 80 a side X 12(1) , 90 a side X 10(3), 60 X 12(1) , 40 X 19(1) *

*Lying Halm Curls - 55 X 10(1) , 45 X 12(4) *

*Seated Calf Raises - 50 kg X 12(5) *

*Leg machine press Calf raises - 130kg X 12(5) *


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sean178 said:


> Been having trouble with my back as of recent but is seems to subside when I lift , it's normally when sitting lying down that's making it worse most likely due to poor posture . Also starting dose of ralox at 60mg a day and will up after a month or twin depending on reaction.
> 
> *Back / Biceps *
> 
> ...


 If it hurts lying down mate look into some front hip flexor stretching find kelly starrett on you tube his couch stretch is great


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> If it hurts lying down mate look into some front hip flexor stretching find kelly starrett on you tube his couch stretch is great


 Yeah I do a fair bit of his mobility and I found it really good , it comes and goes really . It's feeling great atm though


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Wednesday was a variety of high volume back work , not going to bother writing it up

(Thursday)

*Seated shoulder press - 5/3/1 42.5 x6(1)*

*DB Bench - 30 X 8(3) , 27.5 X 12(2)*

*Lat raises - 10kg X 12(1) 7:5kg X 12(5)*

*Seated DB shoulder press - 20kg X 12(2) X 10(2) *

*Face pulls - 17.5kg X 12(2) , 15kg X 12(3) *

*Rear delt machine - 30 X 12(5)*

*Overhead cable tri extensions - 25kg X 12(5)*

*Tri ext cable - 27.5 X 10(3)*

*Cambered bar curls - 8.75 X 12(3)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Had a great session today and aggression was absurdly high for some reason. Went back to boxing on my rest day tonight last night for some cardio and I was sore this morning to say the least so I was surprised to be hitting pr's .

Going to get big curry tonight and watch the boxing . I'm a big frampton fan so hoping he pulls it off

*Chest/Arms *

*Bench - 5/3/1 got 80kg X 2 which is a big PR for me so I'm well chuffed . *

*Incline DB - 27.5kg X 10(4)*

*Chest flys cable - 15kg X 12(1), 12.5kg X 12(4) *

*Tri extensions cable - 27.5 X 12(4)*

*Chest hammer strength press - 30kg X 12(1) X 10(2)*

*Overhead Tri ext cable - 25 x12(4)*

*Cambered bar curls - 8.75 X 12(3)*

*Dips - 10+10kg (2) , 12, 12*

*Did some additional forearm work -*

*Standing BB holds - 100kg to failure as with 20kg paused wrist curls (4)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

After the heavy sets of squats I felt nauseous , so I took a break and lowered the exercises for the remaining workout .

*Legs *

*Squats - 120kg X 3(1) PR top set 5/3/1 , for was really good in these so I'm happy with that , not long till 3 plates now .*

*Squats - 100 X 8(1) paused , 90 X 12(2) paused *

*Front Squats - 60kg X 12(1) SS with back squats X 16(1) paused *

*Dumbell RDL - 37.5 X 10(2) X 8(1) , 27.5 X 12(2)*

*Lying Halm curls - 55 X 10(3) , 45 X 12(3)*

*Reverse Hack squats - 60 a side X 12(1)X 10(2) , 40 a side X 12(2) paused , *

*Sitting calf Raises - 55 X 12(5)*

*Calfs on machine leg press - 130 X 12(4)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Monday was shoulders and a little bit of chest and arms pretty much the usual , took an early day off on Tuesday as I had done a really long shift and got home to late to be able to make it . Doesn't happen often so im not bothered


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Back / biceps *

*Deads - 5/3/1 got 120 X 3 on last set *

*T bar rows - 55 X 8(1) , 50 X 10(4), 40x12(2)*

*Lat pd switching between underhand narrow and wide overhand - 45 X 12(2) , 55 X 12*

*Db curls - 12.5 X 24(1)X 22(2) *

*Lat pull downs standing - 22.5kg X 12(1)x9(1) , 20 X 12(2) *

*Face pulls 17.5kg X 12(3), 15kg X 12(2)*

*Single arm Cable facing away from stand curls - 10kg X 12(2) , 7.5kg X 12(2)*

*Hammer curls - 10kg X 18(3) SS with Forearm curls paused at top - 20x 12(5)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Didn't feel to strong today , going to take a week deload after this cycle . Think my ralox Might be bunk so probably going to get bloods to confirm .

*Chest / Tri's *

*Bench - 5/3/1 , 72.5 X 6(1) *

*Incline DB - 30 X 8(2) X 12(1) , 25 X 12(2)*

*Tri Cable Ext - 30 X 10(3) , 25 X 12(2)*

*Cable flys - 15kg X 12(2) , 12.5 X 10(1) , 10kg X 12(1)*

*Hammer chest press - 31.25 a side X 10(2) , 25 X 10(2)*

*Overhead Tri ext cable - 22.5 X 12(4) *

*Bending over above head Tri ext cable - 25 X 12(3)*

*Face pulls - 17.5kg X 12(5)*

*Dips - 10+ 10kg (2) , body weight x8 *

*Ez bar curls - 8.75 X 12(2) X 8(1)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did back last night and thought I'd mix up my routine . Moved the preacher curl rack over to the cable stand and the pump was crazy

*Back *

*Rack pulls - 110 X 6(1) , 100 X 10(3)*

*T Bar Rows - 50 X 12(4) *

*Db Lat pullovers - 20 X 12(1) , 27.5 X 12(4)*

*Cable rows - 57.5 X 12(1) X 10(2)*

*Wide grip Lat pulldowns - 50 X 12(3)*

*Cambered bar curls - 7.5kg X 12(4)*

*Lat cable Pulldowns standing - 22.5 X 10(1) X 12(3) *

*Cable Preacher curls - 15 X 12(4)+ drop sets *

*Face pulls - 17.5 x 12(3)*

*Rear Delt machine - 30 X 12(4)*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did a killer legs session today aswell and was considering life after the final set of squats

*Legs *

*Squats - 5/3/1 107.5 X 9(1)*

*Backoff sets - 100 X 10(2)*

*Front squats - 70 X 12 (2) SS with back squats paused for same reps*

*DB RDL - 37.5 X 12(2) X 9(1) , 30 X 12(1) , 27.5 X 12(1)*

*Reverse Hack squat - 60 a side X 10(3) , 40 a side X 12(2) paused *

*Lying Halm curls - 50 X 12(5) *

*Leg press calf machine - 140 X 12(4) *

*Sitting calf raises - 55 X 12(4)*

*Heres one of the sets off 100 X 10*


----------



## Sean178 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Shoulders /Chest/ arms *

*Seated OHP - 42.5 X 6(1)*

*Bench - 67.5 X 6(1) , 60 X 8(5)*

*Seated DB press - 22.5 X 6(1) , 20 X 12(2) X 10(1)*

*Lat raises - 10kg X 12(1) X 8(1) , 7.5kg X 12(4)*

*Face Pulls - 17.5 X 12(5)*

*BB shrugs - 80 kg X 12(3) , 60 kg X 14(3) SS With 25kg paused wrist curls and dead hangs ( 5 sets ) *

*Cable preacher curls - pyramid to 20kg X 12(2) then back down *

*Overhead Tri cable ext - 27.5 X 12(2) , 25 X 12(4)*


----------

